# 2021 Grey Cup Twisted Tea half time show



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

The Arkell’s hosted the show.
The star was the Frank Brothers guitar imo.
Feeling my age as the music was meh.
Suppose their trying to appeal to a younger crowd , but frankly I don’t think theirs many CFL fans in that age group?!


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Google Image Result for https://cdn.quotesgram.com/img/52/88/1947648223-tumblr_n0yorh9Jmp1r3vs52o1_250.gif



Lol.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I enjoyed the show. It was both musical and fun, and not a hint of autotune. Bonus Lumineers appearance was very cool. The game was great too!

FwIW I’ma few months away from turning 50


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Is the Grey cup in decline?

I seem to remember it being a much bigger deal when I was young. This year I didn't even notice it was happening until it already happened.

It was a normal Sunday for us. Honestly we never watch it anyway, but it seemed much easier to ignore this year than normal.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Is the Grey cup in decline?
> 
> I seem to remember it being a much bigger deal when I was young. This year I didn't even notice it was happening until it already happened.
> 
> It was a normal Sunday for us. Honestly we never watch it anyway, but it seemed much easier to ignore this year than normal.


It was a big deal for my family as a kid. My parents used to host Grey Cup parties. They were Ottawa Rough Rider fans and season ticket holders. I am an Ottawa Redblacks season ticket holder and I make a big deal about the Grey Cup every year - although it's just me sitting alone in my basement :-( It's not the event that it used to be, unfortunately.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Kinda figured there wouldnt be a hundred beautifully talented cheerdancers swaying to a song about a crazy girlfriend and barstools....maybe in a another 25 years. Aarkells have songs on the radio but so did milli vanelli. ..i dont care for aarkels..at all. #dontlistentoradioanymore #nflisbetter


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

What’s the Grey Cup?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I loved the game because well....GO BOMBERS!!!!

I thought the Arkells were a good choice, with them having started in Hamilton. It's not like wheeling out the Guess Who would have been popular.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I quite enjoyed it. 

Don't like the arkells but they were live. 
Good show. 
Good performance. 

The National Anthem singer on the other hand.......


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Great game and great half-time show. I've only been to one Grey Cup, Calgary 2009. The experience was heaps of fun, but I have to say what impressed me the most was not the half-time show itself (Blue Rodeo) but rather the efficiency of the setting up. Before the last ball player had even exited the field to the dressing room, a squadron of ATVs had zipped out onto the field and set up the concert sound system and stage. A huge assembly of cheerleaders and dancers swarmed out to the front of the stage, and bing bam boom we went from football to full-blown concert in what felt like less time than a single Superbowl commercial.

I enjoyed Arkells, though the singer for the Lumineers sounded like he ought to be on tiny talent time on local cable access. Not his night.

I think any playoff game or championship that has to go into overtime is a great game.

The 2009 Grey Cup was the infamous one where the Riders appeared to have won, when Montreal's potential game-winning field goal went wide. Then Saskatchewan were penalized for having too many players on the field, moving Montreal 10 yds closer to the end zone for a do-over, where the wind was less of a factor, and the kick was good, winning the game for Montreal on the last play of the game.

As we filed out of the stadium, a CITY TV reporter shoved a mic in my face and asked me what I thought. I replied "Did you ever win the lottery and then come home to find your wife with another man?".


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was able to give it my full attention......................for about two minutes. Then I decided to watch something more interesting, water dripping at the rate of 1 drop every 10 minutes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Once the Atlantic Schooners start up, and local boys are playing in the Grey Cup, I'm sure your interest will be piqued. It's always hard to get interested in something that has nothing to do with you. Give it time. And welcome back. Haven't seen you here in a while.


----------

